# Migration assessment for Accountants, Australia - Negative - Help



## aakash_cool (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant working in an MNC. I have applied for migration to Australia in - Accountant General category sub class 189.

I have given for Assessment of my qualification with CPA australia because of it's tie-up with ICAI. But I have received a negative result.. owing to non- matching of "Accounting Theory" subject. I have passed my CA in Nov 2009 and 5 years of my CA journey have studied Accounting as a core subject.

It feels disheartened to see this stupid outcome. However what options do i have now, plz advice :-

1) Can I appeal ? I will need a syllabus from ICAI.... But will it still help me get a positive result ?

2) Should i appear for an exam - Accounting Theory ?

3) Should i apply for assessment with other body ICAA or IPA ? IF yes, which one ?

Has anyone been though this stage ? and what did u guys do ?

Guys, Please help... as there is a threat of Accountant General skill going away and so i want to expedite my EOI process...

Await your response...

Thanks
Aakash


----------



## Owen Small (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Akash,

You should be able to find the answers to some of your questions in the FAQ;s section of the CPA website; CPA Australia - Frequently asked questions. But yes you can ask for a review of the assessment. The success of this will depend on the documents you supply satisfying the core knowledge areas. You can apply to the other accounting bodies and see if you receive a similar result but they both asses to the same standards. You can also complete the further CPA study program to obtain the required core areas to meet their requirements.

Kind Regards,
Owen


----------



## aakash_cool (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Owen,

Appreciate your response... I was wondering and have read at many places that IPA is a bit lenient on assessment ? Should i try my luck there ?

The only reason why i am in haste and not want to wait to give Accounting theory exams... is that the exams will be conducted in MAY and i will have a chance post clearing the exam in second round of May EOI and post then...

however since lot of rumours of Accoutant general skill going away is floating.. I am scared that I might have very little chance in EOI owing to delay... 

What are your thoughts on Accountant General skill going away ? and what best chance/approach should i have ?

Thanks a lot for advice till now.


----------



## irina_pandey (Dec 13, 2013)

hi, my husband also got negative assessment from CPA. appearing in 3 exams including accountancy theory in may.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

any 60 pointer with ANZSCO 221111 accountant waiting for invitation in 189 queue?


----------



## vgca200 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Aakash,

Any solution to this problem


----------



## Abdelkhalek (Aug 22, 2014)

In this case if you appear for an exam, how your employment assessment will count? from today or from your original qualification date?


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

I have to ask this question. Are they giving this negative assessment to even those who have cleared the professional level CPA exam of Financial Reporting?


----------



## swati_2140 (Oct 13, 2014)

aakash_cool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian Chartered Accountant working in an MNC. I have applied for migration to Australia in - Accountant General category sub class 189.
> 
> ...


I am shocked after reading this thread...how come Chartered Accountant can get negative in Accounting Theory???

I am Cost Accountant and CIMA and planning to do skills assessment for Management Accountant 221112.

I geuess I will try my luck with ICAA or IPA.


----------

